# Teichpflanzen kaufen...



## ralph_hh (22. Apr. 2019)

Wo und wie in aller Welt kauft man Teichpflanzen? Weder der Gartenbaumarkt noch die Gärtnerei haben da ein Sortiment, was über ein paar Seerose und ein paar wenige andere Pflanzen hinausgeht..

Ich hab noch nie Pflanzen online bestellt. Überleben Pflanzen einen mehrtägigen Transport in einer dunklen Kiste??


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Apr. 2019)

Habe schon mehrfach Pflanzen online bestellt, bis jetzt haben es alle überlebt.


----------



## DbSam (22. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Ralph,

also wenn Du meine Frau fragen würdest, die würde Dich sofort zum Pflanzen Kölle nach Hamburg zerren.
Das ist der mit den magnetischen Einkaufswagen - da hüpfen die Pflanzen ungefragt ins Körbchen.
Sagt jedenfalls meine Frau.

Als sie mich letztens durch den Münchner Markt geschliffen hatte, habe ich kurz aus dem Augenwinkel ein größeres Teichpflanzenangebot entdecken können. Leider waren wir nicht schnell genung, denn es hüpften drei Näpfe mit komischen Grünzeugs in ihren Korb. 

Wenn Du mich fragen würdest, dann könnte man online bestellen oder hier die Biete-Rubrik abgrasen und in der Suche anfragen.
Die 'Teichausmister' haben sehr oft etwas gegen Porto und kleines Geld abzugeben, wenn man lieb anfragt.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Anja W. (23. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich würde beim Bestellen ein wenig auf das Wetter gucken. Letztes Jahr habe ich Heide bestellt. Sie kam einen Tag später als angekündigt (hier kommt die Post wohl manchmal nicht täglich) und ausgerechnet an dem Tag war es sehr warm. Die Wurzelballen fühlten sich auch noch feucht an. Ich habe alles gewässert und in den Schatten gestellt. Leider sind von den 12 Pflanzen nur noch 4 Stück am Leben und auch da jeweils nur ein Trieb.
Hier in der Umgebung gab es nur Knospenheide und ich brauchte ganz Ordinäre mit offenen Blüten, da ich ein Stück Heidefläche wieder "aufforsten" musste.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2019)

Also Google Maps spuckt so viele Ergebnisse aus wenn man Teich Pflanzen sucht.
Selbst koi und Teichcenter sind vorhanden...........


----------



## Ida17 (24. Apr. 2019)

Moin Ralph,

so ziemlich alle Baumärkte und Gartenfachcenter haben Teichpflanzen im Sortiment.
Da allerdings jetzt erst die Saison anfängt, mag es sein, dass in manchen Regionen die Temperaturen noch zu niedrig sind, um Teichpflanzen anzubieten.
Etwas Geduld muss man schon haben und Tante Google nach dem nächsten Fachmarkt fragen.
Wo kommst Du denn überhaupt her? Vielleicht kann Dir einer von uns einen besseren Tipp geben, wenn wir wüssten aus welcher Ecke Du kommst.


----------



## ralph_hh (24. Apr. 2019)

Ein Klick auf das Profil verrät Dir, dass ich aus Norderstedt bin, direkt neben Hamburg, die Auswahl an Gartencentern ist groß, im Nachbarort hat es eine große Gärtnerei. Die Gärtnerei hat einiges, aber die Auswahl an Teichpflanzen ist arg beschränkt. Das Gartencenter im Baumarkt hat nichts. Dehner Gartencenter muss ich noch mal besuchen.

Google / Maps hilft hier übrigens nicht weiter, "Teichpflanzen", Null Treffer, "Teich" und "Pflanzen" lifert eine Menge irrelevantes. Von daher die Idee, online zu gucken.

Dass es noch zu kalt ist, um da was anzubieten, mag natürlich sein, auf die Idee bin ich nicht gekommen. Ich frag mal in der Gärtnerei, ob die später noch mehr bekommen.


----------



## Ida17 (24. Apr. 2019)

Du scheinst mir ein sehr ungeduldiger Teichbesitzer zu sein  

warte doch erst mal ab, selbst wenn die Gartencenter schon etwas anbieten, dann sind diese eh noch zu mickrig.
Im Übrigen kannst Du hier vom Forum aus auch auf die Seite von Nymphaion.de gehen. Meine 1. Bestellung von 3 habe ich gestern bekommen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Moin Ralph,
> 
> so ziemlich alle Baumärkte und Gartenfachcenter haben Teichpflanzen im Sortiment.
> .



hier bei unserem Obi und auch Pötschke kannste das "Teichpflanzensortiment" seit Jahren vollkommen in die Tonne kloppen

der Obi hier hat schon seit Jahren nur noch ein Minimalst-Sortiment an Teichpflanzen (und das auch nur die jetzige Lieferung, da nichts mehr nachbestellt wird)

Seerose rot - Wuchermonster
Seerose rosa - Wuchermonster
Seerose weiß - Wuchermonster
Seerose gelb - Wuchermonster
__ Iris pseudacorus
Preslia cervina
Juncus ensifolia
Iris ensata
__ Wassersalat

wenns mal besonders umfangreich ist gibts auch mal __ Froschlöffel, __ Rosenprimel und gefüllte Sumpfdotterblumen und 3-4 Töpfe Tannenwedel

an Unterwasserpflanzen gibts nur vollkommen überteuerte (4,99€) Becher mit Inhalt von nur je einem !!! Stengel Egeria densa, einem Stengel Rotala rotundifolia und einem Blatt Javafarn (in der Obi-Aquaristikabteilung nebenan kosten 5 Bunde mit ca. 50 Stengel __ Wasserpest/Rotala 10€)
und die Seerosen sind schon halbes Dörrobst da schon seit 2 Wochen nicht in Wasser gelagert

und unser Pötschke hat dieses Jahr scheinbar gar keine Teichpflanzen mehr im Sortiment (letztes Jahr bekam man da wenigsten mit __ Wasserhahnenfuß noch eine einzige  heimische Unterwasserpflanze
(zum Glück treibt/liegt jedes Jahr wärend der "Badesaison" __ kanadische Wasserpest, quirlblättriges __ Tausendblatt und __ Hornblatt in Mengen am Ufer vom Baggersee rum)

MfG Frank


----------



## ralph_hh (24. Apr. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Du scheinst mir ein sehr ungeduldiger Teichbesitzer zu sein



Als ich das letztes Jahr im Herbst machen wollte, hieß es - ne, schon zu spät, die Anbieter haben nichts mehr, weil das dann ohnehin nicht über den Winter kommen würde oder so ähnlich. ehrlich, ich hab keine Ahnung, wann Saison für Teichpflanzen ist. Stauden fürs Blumenbeet gibt es schon.


----------



## DbSam (24. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Ralph,

wie ich oben schon geschrieben hatte:


DbSam schrieb:


> zum Pflanzen Kölle nach Hamburg


Warst Du dort schon einmal?
Wenn das dortige Angebot dem von München entspricht, dann solltest Du dort fündig werden.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ralph_hh (24. Apr. 2019)

Ich hab da als jugendlicher mal in den Ferien gejobbt 1985 glaub ich. Für 6 Mark die Stunde. Damals hieß die noch anders 
Aber inzwischen ist das eine Stunde Fahrzeit. Nein, nach Teichpflanzen hab ich da noch nicht gesucht.
Gruß
Ralph


----------



## DbSam (24. Apr. 2019)

Dann packe Deine Frau in Deinen Luftverpester und fahrt mal dorthin.
Wie geschrieben, in München war das Angebot ausreichend gut.

Dort wird man allerdings von den Leuten ertreten, über den Haufen gerannt, an- und umgefahren, geschoben, gezerrt, geschubst und, und, und ...
Aber alle haben glücklich verzückte Gesichter.  lol


Gruß Carsten

PS
Falls Du eher fertig bist als Deine Frau, da kannst Du vorn noch ein Bierchen trinken ...
lol


----------



## Hartmann (30. Apr. 2019)

Ich verstehe dich vollkommen - komme auch aus dem Norden und hier ist die Auswahl an Teichpflanzen in den Läden auch nicht besodners. Letztens gab es bei Zimmermann getrocknete Wasserpflanzen  ... Es ist halt keine Pflanze für jedermanns Garten. Ich bestelle meine Pflanzen in einem Online-Shop (H2O-Pflanze) und bin damit immer zufireden gewesen. Die Pflanzen haben den Transport immer gut überstanden und sind bei mir im Teich gut angewachsen. Ich hoffe so konnte ich dir etwas die skepsis vorm online bestellen nehmen.


----------



## Rheingauer (24. Sep. 2022)

Hallo, 
macht es Sinn jetzt noch Pflanzen in den Teich zu setzen oder besser bis zum Frühjahr warten? Ich möchte generell nur winterharte Pflanzen einsetzen. Ich habe einen kleinen Terrassenteich von 2,5 x 3m 90cm tief. Es wäre die Erstbepflanzung


----------



## Turbo (24. Sep. 2022)

Salü
Die Pflanzen machen die erste Zeit nach dem pflanzen so oder so hauptsächlich Wurzeln. 
So lange es wüchsiges Wetter ist, kannst problemlos anpflanzen


----------



## Rheingauer (25. Sep. 2022)

Danke!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Sep. 2022)

Hi Alo,

Stauden und Gehölze (und somit auch Teichpflanzen wie die hier im Lexikon vorhandenen Sumpf- Ufergraben-, Flachwasserpflanzen und auch Seerosen) lassen sich z.Z. noch problemlos pflanzen. Wie Patrik schrieb ziehen sie "oberirdisch" zwar langsam ein, wurzen aber noch ein. Nur mit winterharten heimischen Unterwasserpflanzen sieht im Handel nun ziemlich Mau aus, die sind meißt nur im Juni/Juli im Sortiment

MfG Frank


----------



## Rheingauer (5. Okt. 2022)

Ich habe mir nun einige Pflanzen gekauft. Da ich nicht gerade ein Fan von Pflanzkörbe bin, habe ich das Wasser soweit abgepumpt, daß die Sumpfzone trocken war. Hab dann Teicherde (ja ich weiß seit heute durch dieses Forum, daß man keine Teicherde benutzen soll) in einem Eimer mit Wasser eingeweicht, und in der Sumpfzone plaziert. Nachdem ich einige Pflanzen in die Teicherde eingebracht habe und das Wasser wieder eingelassen habe, ist nur ganz wenig Teicherde aufgeschwemmt. Allerdings habe ich ungewollt eine Funkfernbedienung in meiner Hosentasche ausgelöst, wodurch die Pumpe für meinen Mini Bachlauf startete, und das Wasser in die Teicherde der Sumpfzone gelaufen ist. In kürzester Zeit war das Wasser fast schwarz, die Teicherde hat sich auch auf der Teichwand abgesetzt, die aus Beton ist. 
Kann ich damit rechnen das sich die Teicherde im Wasser im Laufe der Wintermonate wieder auf den Grund absetzt? Was gibt es für Alternative zur Teicherde?


----------

